# Columbus Antilope?



## Session7 (1. Februar 2006)

Hi.
Ne freundin von mir will sich so n BMX kaufen, um einfach damit auf der straße rumzufahren....
da ist sie auf ein "Columbus Antilope freestyle" gestoßen, kann mir einer dazu was sagen...also obs ein gutes bike ist, oder ob man davon die finger lassen soll.

im i-net find ich leider nichts über das bike.

danke schon mal


----------



## Flatpro (1. Februar 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahahaa, vielen dank, willste vll auch mit nem hollandrad dh fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Session7 (1. Februar 2006)

wie gesagt: es ist nur zum durch die stadt fahren... also von A nach B, ohne auch nur einen trick zu machen


----------



## I bins d i bins (1. Februar 2006)

wozu denn dann ein BMX???


----------



## -Biohazard- (1. Februar 2006)

um von a nach b zu kommen wohl das unpraktischste


----------



## Da-MoShAz (1. Februar 2006)

Hat das Trickstangen und 360° helekopter system?


----------



## billi (1. Februar 2006)

noch unpraktischer währe nur n trialbike ohne sattel in 20"


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (1. Februar 2006)

wie versprochen


----------



## Session7 (1. Februar 2006)

es ist so:
ich weiss auch nicht wozu es ein BMX sein soll, ich habe auch gesagt ein cruiser oder n hollandrad wär geiler, soll halt n BMX sein


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (1. Februar 2006)

Du darfst mir auch gerne anworten meine Angebote haben weder was mit Gewinnsucht zu tun noch will ich Schrott loswerden es ist einfach eine nett gemeinte Geste


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (7. Februar 2006)

und weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (7. Februar 2006)

sHaRdCoRe schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt: es ist nur zum durch die stadt fahren... also von A nach B, ohne auch nur einen trick zu machen


dann kauf einfach sone rotzmöhre und nerv uns doch nich, is doch völlig egal wenns nur dazu da is um von a nach b zu kommen


----------

